# Networking 2 Tivo Series 2 Standalones



## jazzATL (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a one Tivo Series 2 - 80 and one Series 2-40. The Series 2-80 is connected to Tivo service and is located in my living room. The series 2-40 is not being used at the moment and I would like to hook it up in our bedroom and not connect it to Tivo service, but have the ability to network (through my wireless Router) the 2 units together, so that I can move the recorded programs from the living room up to the unit in the bedroom for viewing.

Can someone tell me if this is possible and maybe lead me to a link where I can learn how to acheive this setup.

Thanks,

Jazz


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

If you look at my "Standalone Series 2 Boat Anchor" thread, you'll see that that isn't possible. It could be done using a DirecTV one, however.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Possible, yes, but not kosher.


----------

